# Yikes!A shrew in the house.How??



## NHKitty (Aug 28, 2013)

Today my 5 yo Gd noticed the 7 mo. old kitten with what we thought was a mouse in the corner of my upstairs bedroom. Had to try and save it of course.But it wasn't a mouse! After looking it up on the Internet the closest thing we found that looked like it was a long tailed shrew. This was on the second floor of my house. Are shrews normally found in houses or did one of the cats carry it up there? Anyhow it didn't make it-but could I have more Seems that mice are prey to them also.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hah!! Too funny! Not much help but my mom called me hysterically tonight, her cat Zoe was watching something and when mom got close it was a mole. 

The cat won't catch it/kill it because it moves too slowly and mom didn't know what to do 

I had her herd it towards the door and when she opened the front door it scooted out.


----------



## NHKitty (Aug 28, 2013)

Right- at first I thought mole but what would a mole be doing on a second floor! Don't they do tunnels? I also was surprised that the cat wasn't totally doing it in at the time-maybe it was too slow to keep up interest. I know that there are all kinds of little critters around here and my first thought was mouse/vole/mole except only one on a second floor I thought would be a mouse. It definitely was a shrew I think.


----------



## NHKitty (Aug 28, 2013)

On second thought I did open the back door onto an old porch a few days ago and took out some old insulation and put it around the house when the temps dipped to _20 a few days ago and the cats went out there. Think a shrew might of got in from that or one of the cats carried it in ?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

It has been sooo cold, I am sure the smallest of creatures are finding a way inside! we had a tiny mouse come in. It's been years since we've had a mouse in the house!


----------

